# Diversifying!!!!



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

There's a possibility that my husbands son (10) may be coming to live with us in the future. Obviously this means I will definitely have to hang up my paint brush (hubby works away lots so it'll be me being mum, just when things are getting interesting / busy! but hey ho family first) so I've been playing about with furniture as I could veer off in this direction 

Super proud of these actually


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice job. Family is first always, we do dabble repainting/staining furnature we often think about doing this during the wintrer months, good money can be made plus there is no pressure of dead lines, b1tchy customers and so on.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow they look awesome Hotwing!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

That's awesome work!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Hotwing 


They look awsome love the table : ) now I have a second trailer I'm keen to find a piece to do 
Might have to go to a few garage sales


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice job! I like restoring furniture I find it relaxing..


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Love,love,love! Now find an outlet to sell, sell, sell :thumbup:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

is it wrong that I was checking the cut lines on the baseboards to make sure they were perfect before posting the desk picture lol  Once a painter ............. :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

hotwing7 said:


> is it wrong that I was checking the cut lines on the baseboards to make sure they were perfect before posting the desk picture lol  Once a painter ............. :whistling2:


LOL. I did furniture restoration and refinishing as a hobby for well over 30 years. Found it relaxing and fulfilling. When I sold the business, it seemed everyone who knew that was my hobby just figured that since I had all this extra time on my hands.... Finally got rid of the last piece a month ago.

Keep it fun and price it right.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wolfgang said:


> LOL. I did furniture restoration and refinishing as a hobby for well over 30 years. Found it relaxing and fulfilling. When I sold the business, it seemed everyone who knew that was my hobby just figured that since I had all this extra time on my hands.... Finally got rid of the last piece a month ago.
> 
> Keep it fun and price it right.


You're right with the last line, right now it's more of a 'see where it goes' hobby (however the lighthouse dresser sold this morning with orders for 2 more ). Was just in the paint store and chatting with the ladies in there about it and one of them asked for a website address for it (they give me loads of business with the real day job!) so I said under no circumstances right now - :no: I don't want this to take over quite just yet!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

For guys, hearing, "you do nice work" is one of the highest compliments. Not sure if it applies for women but.. you do nice work!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool stuff HW. I think that kind of thing would be more relaxing and enjoyment to complete.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> For guys, hearing, "you do nice work" is one of the highest compliments. Not sure if it applies for women but.. you do nice work!


It is a great thing to hear (for any gender) and especially from everyone on here, and I appreciate all the comments very much.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I think you found a significant niche. I bet you could apply your talent to other areas also. 
Nothing like a true legitimate stay at home business. You'll love the commute.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

awesome work hotwing! Thanks for posting those! Best of luck on the new family situation.


----------

